# New advertising.



## kenstreeservice (May 2, 2010)

Hi! We have been in business since 1989. We are currently trying out some new advertising/designs. Let me know what you think. Also our website is listed I am considering getting a professional to redo it, should we? http://www.kenstreeservice.biz

we used the wrap on a business card with our basic info on the back.


----------



## Toddppm (May 3, 2010)

Pics are too small to see good?

I like the website, good layout, just need some more info, maybe complete descriptions of each service. I think getting too fancy with a site can detract from it sometimes. Need some portfolio pics in there too.

Since it looks like you guys do it all, have you thought about a change to the name?


----------



## af7850 (May 6, 2010)

First recommendation:

*Smile*. I'd bet you don't look that serious when first approaching a new client. Your picture shouldn't either! A pic that makes you look approachable will make a difference.


----------



## CUOFFROAD (May 7, 2010)

I like the idea but it's pretty busy, the eye does not really focus on any one part of the ad.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (May 10, 2010)

I like the advertisement on the chipper truck. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it run you?


----------



## elmnut (Jun 19, 2010)

you are on the right track, hire a pro, take the picture wearing the scrubs off, change "repeat customer" to "loyal client" . Are the truck signs vinyl? Our office staff asks prospective clients how they heard about us, number one answer is from a friend/relative/neighbor, number two is saw your trucks/crew in neighborhood, number three is search engine, four would be the yellow pages. there is a company out of Florida that used to have a pretty good site, dotpalms.com I think it was. Our site is www.michaelgrimmservices.com we are always looking for ways to make it easier or more interesting for people. Anyway, more and more people are using the internet as a decision making tool, use it to your advantage.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 20, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## herry (Jun 21, 2010)

idea sounds good but try to make it better design wise and size wise


----------



## TARZANTREESCPNG (Jun 26, 2010)

*Internet is way too important to do half assed...*

Our company names should be built on our reputations and that comes from word of mouth but in our day and age of instant everything you need a strong online presence with lots of good ratings stemming from many of the reaches of the net ie. local searches etc...
Pro site is the way to go with a good pay per click campaign and search engine optimization. Checkout Porterware.com but to get started on the cheap there are many alternatives out there. But just think IQ...Its image quality... Lettered up trucks,uniforms and fancy brochures don't mean jack if people can't find you and second they want an idea as to what you're all about before they call.


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 30, 2010)

af7850 said:


> First recommendation:
> 
> *Smile*. I'd bet you don't look that serious when first approaching a new client. Your picture shouldn't either! A pic that makes you look approachable will make a difference.



I came here to say this. Why don't people smile in pictures? That being said it seems a little silly. People wants professionals and your website should convey your professionalism. I think dressing up in a doctors outfit is silly. The website is otherwise not bad especially compared to other tree company websites I've seen.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think this guy remembers posting this...........


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 1, 2010)

ponderosatree said:


> I came here to say this. Why don't people smile in pictures?




WE HAVE OUR REASONS!

Phil


----------



## treeoptimizer (Sep 17, 2010)

*Kenstreeservice analysis*

http://www.kenstreeservice.biz/
Title: Ken's Tree Service (3 words/16 chars)
META description: Ken's Tree Service of Canonsburg, PA. Serving the South Hills and surrounding areas since 1989! We work a 15 mile radius from Canonsburg, PA such as: Bethel Park, McMurray, Venetia, Upper St. Clair, Houston, Greentree, Heildelberg, Mt. Lebanon, Scott Township and Washingon. (43 words/233 chars)
META keywords: Landscaping tree service tree falling trimming removal yard mulch planting stump We offer professional cost-effective services including: Tree trimming, shaping, & pruning Tree removal Trimming & Shaping of Shrubs Top soil & mulch delivery/installation Stump removal Cabling and bracing Planting of Shrubs Trees Free wood chip delivery Canonsburg Mcmurray Upper St. Clair bethel Park Bridgeville Scott Township Mt. Lebanon USC Cecil Washington (62 words/382 chars)

Rank Report:
Keyword: Google Yahoo	Bing
tree service Canonsburg PA - 6 5	
tree trimming Canonsburg PA - 2 1
tree removal Canonsburg PA - 7 4
stump removal Canonsburg PA	- 7 8

Why no rankings for Google?
Improper meta code.
Lack of optimized content.
I didn’t see any alt text for image files in the code.

Why does that matter?
Google controls 67% or more of the search market. That is a lot of people to miss out on.
How to fix?
I have never had any success with Intuit templates and Google rankings. I think the reason is that Google wants unique content and intuit templates are all over the internet because you can get one for 5 bucks a month. 
You have done the right thing by getting other directory submissions for your business that show up in the rankings for tree service in Google. Just know that in the future your competition can bump them off the page easily.

I like the site. I love the header banner graphic.

Hope this helps you.

If you have any questions give me a shout.

Thanks


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 18, 2010)

noticed you are a sponsor...appologies.


----------



## treeoptimizer (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I am a sponsor. Based on your ability to do due diligence you need some help. I'll try and help ya.

I back up my work with factual hard evidence in the form of rank reports from an independent third party program not a Google search on my computer. I track traffic and conversion ratios to make sure the site is making money for the owner. I even help them with PR if they get a bad review somewhere because we all know we can't make everybody happy all the time.

Sir I am very good at what I do and am very proud of it. I am a sponsor of this forum and came here to help and if possible gain some knew clients. 

Let me help you with your research.
Google tree service web design again and this time read and comprehend.
You find ranked #4
Key Elements For Tree Service Company Websites
Now I want you to read that article and follow the link to where it leads.
You see getting your name out there with relevant info that leads back to your business site is far more effective than just having a sales page. This is the age of information and that's what people use the internet to get. I understand everyone has a cousin, wife, or friend at church that can build a website. I also enjoy my clients bragging about their site to their peers and telling their peers that NO I can't make them a site because I am on retainer by their competition and only work for one company in any geographic area.


Did you know that Google saves your browser history so it a can make sure results you clicked on in the past show up again? Clean your browser history before you search and turn of web history in your Google account.

Now I'm not going to come tell you how to cut down a tree because I have to hire a professional to do it properly. The same applies with a proper internet marketing campaign. 

I'd love to see your site and do an analysis if you would like. It might help ya.

Apologies accepted 
My offer still stands. I'll help if I can


----------



## VL07 (Oct 4, 2010)

elmnut said:


> you are on the right track, hire a pro, take the picture wearing the scrubs off, change "repeat customer" to "loyal client" . Are the truck signs vinyl? Our office staff asks prospective clients how they heard about us, number one answer is from a friend/relative/neighbor, number two is saw your trucks/crew in neighborhood, number three is search engine, four would be the yellow pages. there is a company out of Florida that used to have a pretty good site, dotpalms.com I think it was. Our site is www.michaelgrimmservices.com we are always looking for ways to make it easier or more interesting for people. Anyway, more and more people are using the internet as a decision making tool, use it to your advantage.





change tree service to tree care...everyone has thier own way i guess.


----------



## Treetom (Oct 16, 2010)

*Surgical garb?*

The word balloon has that funny page feel to it. As far as the doctor garb, I think you'd do better looking like an arborist rather than a surgeon. The Portfolio page has no pics, vids or text, just a link to Facebook. I suggest you add some content so your website can tell the whole story and looks more balanced. A work in progress, no doubt. The surgeon just throws me off. Nice, clean, straight-forward site. http://treetom.net/


----------



## kenstreeservice (Nov 14, 2010)

*Update*

Just wanted to let you all know our new advertising has worked out fantastic. The women especially love my husband on the board. We also have a billboard in a new area with this on it, received 40 calls from it the first day alone! To have two trucks done which are 12ft. by 5'5" cost us $1800 they came 4 hrs away and installed it and it has a three year warranty. We've had some people laugh, but I can say the impression it has made has been awesome. Our sales are up by 40% due to this and a few other things. Now it seems everywhere we go my husband has people coming up to him saying they know him from somewhere. Then they laugh and say your the tree surgeon. After 21 years in business this is by far our best. He has always done well but we have been dabbling with new types of advertising, and I must say this has worked.


----------



## kenstreeservice (Nov 14, 2010)

*Update*

Also didn't forget that I posted this. Just, we are extremelly busy we have the tree service, own race horses, rentals, do a lot of auctions, and resell equipment. Diversification


----------



## treedog54 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Hey*



Small Wood said:


> WE HAVE OUR REASONS!
> 
> Phil


 
Clicked on pic ,thought I was lookin in a mirror


----------

